# Interstate Taps



## Bill Gruby (Jan 23, 2017)

I have to buy a 1/2-10 LH Acme Tandem Tap. Before I spend what MSC wants for one I would appreciate any info on Interstate. They are made in the U.S.A. If you look it up, don't let the price scare you. Tandem Taps are expensive.

 "Billy G"

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/74693615


----------



## TomS (Jan 23, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> I have to buy a 1/2-10 LH Acme Tandem Tap. Before I spend what MSC wants for one I would appreciate any info on Interstate. They are made in the U.S.A. If you look it up, don't let the price scare you. Tandem Taps are expensive.
> 
> "Billy G"
> 
> http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/74693615



I can't speak to the quality of Interstate taps but their HSS end mills are as good as some of the "name" brands.

Tom S.


----------



## Sandia (Jan 23, 2017)

Bill, I purchase Interstate brand cutters, drills and taps from Rex Supply in Corpus Christi and have had pretty good luck with them. Never used a tap like you are talking about though.  In fact, they ran a 50% off sale last fall and I bought several carbide cutters.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 23, 2017)

If they run another sale before I buy let me know. LOL If it's quality it's worth what they want, I'm just not sure.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Sandia (Jan 23, 2017)

You got it ....


----------



## royesses (Jan 23, 2017)

Bill this ends tonight at 12:00 pm so hurry 40% off at MSC plus free ground shipping:

Enter Promo Code: *VIP40E* | Offer Valid 1/23/17


----------



## royesses (Jan 23, 2017)

I have purchased many interstate taps, dies, end mills. All have been good quality.Many made in America, Japan, Brazil, Poland and Czechoslovakia. Never had to return any. Some are China but look to be good quality.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Before I spend what MSC wants for one I would appreciate any info on Interstate.



Interstate is another MSC brand just like Accupro, Hertel, Jupitor Pneumatics, etc. Usually only sold by Enco & MSC of course but not limited to. They're usually just rebranded, someone else makes the product & the name is put on it just like Blue Point (Snap On).

Most is import which brings the price down. Some items can be cheap crap, some decent, & some good. So as a brand, Interstate's quality is all over the board. I have noticed that in general the Interstate brand is more affordable import stuff, the other MSC brands like Hertel & Accupro generally have great quality. I have some Interstate stuff & can't complain.

I clicked on the link for the tap but it doesn't show as an Interstate brand for me though.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2017)

I did a quick search, North American Tool seems to be a common mfg for this tap. Since it's listed as Made USA at MSC it might be what the brand will be.

MSC's price of $85.25 is not bad. Mcmaster is $84.15. Victor is $94. No idea on brand or COO though. Most other suppliers are in the $120+ range.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 23, 2017)

Have used Acme tandem taps in the past, they work very well, a bit freighetning at first due to the length. essentially a 60 degree thread followed by a full form Acme thread. if you happen to have a 60 Deg. tap lying around use that first then follow with a single Acme tap, same thing.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 23, 2017)

I bought an tandem Interstate acme tap off of Ebay for $25 Last fall to tap a new brass Cross slide nut for my Craftsman Lathe and it worked great. I believe it was a 1/2" x 10 LH


----------



## bfd (Jan 24, 2017)

why do you have to buy the tap whats wrong with single pointing the thread. whats the problem I can walk you through the actual single pointing bill


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 24, 2017)

bfd said:


> why do you have to buy the tap whats wrong with single pointing the thread. whats the problem I can walk you through the actual single pointing bill



LOL,  I have no problem with single pointing them. Been cutting threads for over 40 years. Just wanted to try the Tandem Tap. Getting lazy as I get older. I could even buy the 1/2-10 LH nuts I need if necessary.

 "Billy G"


----------



## bfd (Jan 24, 2017)

I se so many people on this site that cant afford a tap so I was trying to see where you were at I to purchased a tap for a part on my sons lathe I just didn't want to single point it either. I could have if I couldn't afford a tap. I'm glad to know  that you can do the threading and I understand that desire to go the easy way out. I do this also always try to find and take the easy way, the tap I bought was a acme tap like yours and it worked fine for the single hole in brass bill


----------



## bfd (Jan 24, 2017)

IT was an interstate tap from victor machinery. where I came from I could walk up to the tool srib and get any acme tap I wanted they had them all 2 lead left hand 4 lead left handed all the way up to 5 inches. all to fit navy ship requirements


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 24, 2017)

I got one folks. Cleveland NOS for $39.95 out the door in Hartford. Then they came up on ebay for that price, imported however. Thanks for the replies.

 "Billy G"


----------

